# The lengths this lady would go to...



## Xqueeze_me (Feb 14, 2008)

I received this via email and thought its interesting to share it here.


----------



## MACJunkie57 (Feb 14, 2008)

OMG - gross! But I don't think that's real... it looks like it's been Photoshopped


----------



## nunu (Feb 14, 2008)

I watched the tyra banks show once and she was in it! It is real!! I couldn't beleive it when i first saw it ,eeeeeeek!


----------



## gigglegirl (Feb 14, 2008)

I've heard of people doing that though, so I'm inclined to believe it. Saw something similar on vanity insanity and they talked about obsessions with corsets and the lengths some women go to for a teeny tiny waist. I couldn't believe the size of some of them! eeekkk!


----------



## browneyedbaby (Feb 14, 2008)

It makes me feel a bit sick!!!!


----------



## Sound Of Vision (Feb 14, 2008)

O.O


----------



## glam8babe (Feb 14, 2008)

it doesnt even look nice... :| EURGHH!


----------



## Dawn (Feb 14, 2008)

I think she was just on Oprah too and that just isn't even pretty.  YUUUUCK!!


----------



## YvetteJeannine (Feb 14, 2008)

*I don't know what kind of Doctor (er..butcher) would DO something like that. That is NOT an ethical surgery, and I really wonder if she even had that done in the U.S. How sickening. Your ribs are there for a REASON! We need them to protect our organs from injury/damage! There's something really wrong with that woman, and shame on the Surgeon that did this operation!


Edit 2/17/08: After reading the rest of the thread, I guess she didn't actually have any ribs removed. I was skeptical about that, but who knows these days...people do so much to themselves in the name of what they personally think is beautiful..Some of it, like breast implants and liposuction, are more socially accepted..Other physical alterations are more on the "other side of the spectrum"...Still, it's all done for one simple reason; to change physical appearance...I wouldn't be a bit surprised if some people actually *DO* have ribs removed...Anyway, whether or not she's had that type of surgery, I don't think what she's doing to her body is particularly healthy (or, in my personal opinion, attractive..but hey, I'm sure what I think doesn't matter to her!)...*


----------



## MACATTAK (Feb 14, 2008)

Not attractive at all!!!


----------



## Willa (Feb 14, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sound Of Vision* 

 
_



O.O_

 
Stole my words!

o_0

Her legs are weird on the last two pics


----------



## xIxSkyDancerxIx (Feb 14, 2008)

WHOAAAA... 

I'm fine with my ribs the way they are thank you very much.. *shudders.. I think i'm going to have nightmares for weeks now..


----------



## Love Always Ivy (Feb 14, 2008)

Quote:






 
hey little boob on the left.


----------



## hrdruian (Feb 14, 2008)

Yeah, i've heard about her.  She look uncomfertable in all of the pics.  like she can't breathe!!!


----------



## lizardprincesa (Feb 14, 2008)

*Truly frightening....Are we sure the person is even a *she* ?  My 1st thought was Photoshop....but somebody saw her on TV .....  Maybe she/he was on TV as CGI ?  Freaky sh** !*

*What a strange & wonderfully amazing insane world....to each his/her own....We all have a place in it...I'd rather have my own body, imperfect as it may be. *

*    Happy Valentine's Day xxxCF*​


----------



## frocher (Feb 14, 2008)

.....


----------



## gracetre123 (Feb 14, 2008)

wtf!!! she look awful!! who tell her that she look nice and hot!!


----------



## BonnieBabe<3 (Feb 14, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Love Always Ivy* 

 
_hey little boob on the left._

 
HAHA 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




too funny.. and heey i got this email too


----------



## sandyyyy <3 (Feb 14, 2008)

UGH That is gross!


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Feb 14, 2008)

thats pretty sick

imagine if she gained weight. or wanted to breathe. or actually needed her ribs.


----------



## YvetteJeannine (Feb 14, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Willa* 

 
_Stole my words!

o_0

* Her legs are weird on the last two pics*_

 


*I know, right? It almost looks like she has her ass on 'backwards'..Hehe..'ass backwards'
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



*


----------



## sexiplayful (Feb 14, 2008)

she look a mess her face could use some work.


----------



## x.DOLLYMiX.x (Feb 14, 2008)

That is totally discusting!! Why would you want to do that to yourself


----------



## kattpl (Feb 14, 2008)

Yuck!!!


----------



## MiCHiE (Feb 14, 2008)

Is it even possible to have ribs removed? I mean, I know people have said it, but what Dr. would even perform that?


----------



## lsperry (Feb 14, 2008)

This is too sick....Nasty!!


----------



## AppleDiva (Feb 14, 2008)

Yeah I saw her on Oprah as well and she looked crazy.  She has a small waist, but her abdominal region is thick, which totally defeats the purpose of having a narrow waist.


----------



## Willa (Feb 14, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *YvetteJeannine* 

 
_[/b]

*I know, right? It almost looks like she has her ass on 'backwards'..Hehe..'ass backwards'
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*_

 
Yeah!!!
Exactly but I didnt knew how to say it hahaha


----------



## ductapemyheartt (Feb 14, 2008)

ahahahahaha. 
if that is real, this woman is sick and crazy. 

someone should send this in to snopes.


----------



## sparklingmuse (Feb 15, 2008)

oh gosh....i thought it was just the liquify tool on photoshop at first...i have heard o some artists taking out a rip or 2, like thalia....but not all of them! and talia doesnt look at all sickly


----------



## BeautyPsycho (Feb 15, 2008)

Freak


----------



## aquarius11 (Feb 15, 2008)

Just...gross!  Ick!  It's not even attractive, IMO.


----------



## S.S.BlackOrchid (Feb 15, 2008)

Hmmm...no thanks, I'll keep my ribs.


----------



## frocher (Feb 15, 2008)

.......


----------



## Xqueeze_me (Feb 15, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *frocher* 

 
_It's interesting that not too long ago everyone wanted a waist like that, she would have had one hot figure and been very fashionable._

 
Maybe back in the 1800s or 1900s where the ladies wear corsets and torture themselves like that just to look good in those days. 

Seriously though.. I wonder how her insides are arranged. Verrrry curious!


----------



## nunu (Feb 15, 2008)

When i watched her on the tyra banks show she said she has to wear a tight corset every single day and night to sustain her waist. She even said she's inspired by the 1800 years and she thinks it looks hot. I felt like puking when i watched it. There was a girl who was 18 years old or something like that with her as well who has done the same thing....I just think the whole idea is crazy.


----------



## frocher (Feb 15, 2008)

......


----------



## user79 (Feb 15, 2008)

urgh.


----------



## Xqueeze_me (Feb 15, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *frocher* 

 
_Yes, but now people torture themselves with eating disorders and breast implants in order to "look good".  It's messed up but as far as that goes I think little has changed.


As far as her organ arrangement:
http://www.geocities.com/ther_over/harmful.htm

THE CORSET, questions of pressure and displacement; The new york medical journal, november 5, 1887._

 
Foot binding in China's probably more painful than this though. :S


----------



## somethingsinful (Feb 15, 2008)

that women is Cathie Jung and she has corseted down to a 15in she waist wears corsets 24/7 and she did not have a rib removed but she does or did have the record for the smallest waist in the world her idea of beauty is different from yours and mine and there is nothing wrong with that


----------



## Xqueeze_me (Feb 15, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *somethingsinful* 

 
_that women is Cathie Jung and she has corseted down to a 15in she waist wears corsets 24/7 and she did not have a rib removed but she does or did have the record for the smallest waist in the world her idea of beauty is different from yours and mine and there is nothing wrong with that_

 
Ahh ok! Thanks for the info about no ribs being removed to look like how she is. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I will edit that.


----------



## k.a.t (Feb 15, 2008)

No ribs removed but her organs are all scrunched up ew i'd feel sick wearing a corset, how does she keep food down when there's no space for it? And what happens when (if) she takes the corset off does she snap in half or something?


----------



## Purity (Feb 15, 2008)

You can read more about Cathie Jung at her website: Homepage Cathie Jung

The organs can acctually move around inside the stomach to a certain point, apparantly she's completly healthy and have a normal diet. A small waist is something she finds beautiful, lots of people wear corsets (I am one of them, but only at special occations) and before I gained weight, I could lace myself to a 20" waist without problems. It's acctually kinda nice to wear a corset, it supports the back and you'll get a nice posture. If it's made to fit and if you listen to your body and don't lace it more than you can handle at the time, you'll have no problems what so ever with eating, breathing, walking etc.

I acctually think it's kinda sad that you write stuff like "Freak" and such, I mean sure it doesn't look "normal" but this is something she has chosen to do herself and she think it's pretty. Just as some people choose to put in breast implants, split their tounges or have tattoos all over their body.
I think people have a right to look what ever they want without having loads and loads of web pages dedicated to how bad they look and that they are freaks for doing so with their bodies.


----------



## matsubie (Feb 17, 2008)

AKKKK!  what the hell.

when i scrolled down and started reading the comments, i was like, "oh okay, done with the pics.." and there it was, haunting me again with the recollection of the picture on one of the comments..

wow..i guess if this is the way she feels beautiful, then let her be it, but wow, she looks so uncomfortable.


----------



## kimmy (Feb 18, 2008)

what
the
hell.

O_O


----------



## TRES TEAL (Feb 21, 2008)

man ... i dont know what u guys are talking about ... i would kill to look like that ....... NOT !!!!!!!!!   haha


----------



## Le-Saboteur (Feb 21, 2008)

I'm all for doing whatever the hell you want to your body, but looking at those pictures makes me feel ill.


----------



## geeko (Feb 23, 2008)

is this email real? or have the pictures been photoshopped?

i can't imagine any real woman doing this to herself. OMG


----------



## chocolategoddes (Feb 24, 2008)

she must be amazing at hula hoop


----------



## darkishstar (Feb 24, 2008)

Oh.
God.


----------



## badkittekitte (Feb 24, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Holstrom4* 

 
_I think she was just on Oprah too and that just isn't even pretty. YUUUUCK!!_

 
i saw the episode too! CRAZY..doesnt even look like she could stand up straight if it wasnt for her corsets...ewwww she just took it to the extreme....sooo gross looking...


----------



## lindado (Feb 24, 2008)

:O i saw her on oprah, scary >.<


----------



## candidilyme (Feb 26, 2008)

that's soo grosss.. because all her stuff is pushed down it looks like shes bloated


----------



## redambition (Feb 26, 2008)

hrmmmm. interesting.

one of the links posted shows some famous celebrities who have trained waists.

dita von teese is among them.

i think that 15" is a bit too far, but i quite like the corset/mild waist training thing. i have tried on a proper corset and it was so comfortable, and the waist outline it gave me was brilliant!


----------



## lara (Feb 26, 2008)

I don't see how this is any different to getting liposculpted, implanted, getting bone rescuplture, limb lengthening or anything else that's become completely normalised and falls under the umbrella of aesthetic surgery. 

Who am I to throw judgement calls like 'freak' around?


----------



## SparklingWaves (Feb 28, 2008)

My mom told me how she wishes she had the body she had when she was 18.  She had such a small waist.  Well, her wish has come true.  She can just wear one of these  contraptions and eat very tiny meals all day to get that youthful figure in no time. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I can see my mom hitting me in the head with that thing and saying, "I would like to take deep breaths and eat.  Don't abuse your mother."


----------



## lovelyweapon (Feb 28, 2008)

Lara and Purity are absolutely right. This would be considered normal in our society if only it were more common. We look at her and think "Gross!" because it is unusual for us. I don't think it's fair to her that people would call her a freak because really it is what she considers beautiful.


----------



## happy*phantom (Feb 28, 2008)

Well, I admit that corsets aren't my cup of tea (they look like alien material on me-I'm definitely no femme fatale/ Dita type) but if this lady is happy and healthy (she's studied biology and has to know about the human body. Besides her hubby is an orthopedic surgeon, I think she's in good hands)it's ok. It's her design of life though it's quite different from the ordinary standards. But when are we able to allow people to be different? Piercings, head scarfs, corsets, skin colour etc... are part of one's personal philosophy of life and identity. Would you prohibit them? If one do so, one principally questions peoples right to exist.


----------



## J90 (Feb 28, 2008)

omg- scary


----------



## aaj83 (Feb 29, 2008)

OMG!!!
thats scary!! 
even barbies don't have such a FAKE figure..!


----------



## flowerhead (Mar 1, 2008)

she has a wasp's torso.


----------



## mollythedolly (Mar 8, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chocolategoddes* 

 
_she must be amazing at hula hoop_


----------



## amyelizabethau (Mar 8, 2008)




----------



## ArsenicKiss (Mar 9, 2008)

Well, this is why waist training gives me the creeps.

I'm all for wearing a corset, but wearing one and getting your waist down like that.. Wow.


----------



## eccentric (Mar 9, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chocolategoddes* 

 
_she must be amazing at hula hoop_

 

HAHAHA Omg, I lol'd long and hard after reading this, and that doesn't happen often.


----------

